# Another new Seiko



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Took a punt on some rather terrible photos on eBay, but pleasantly surprised when it arrived. The crystal is scratched (polish job shortly, else new crystal isn't too expensive) and a damn good clean, the strap has also come up quite nicely, but could do with a bit of a polish too.

7019-5510, dated March 1977. All in, very happy with it.

After cleaning, crystal is in a bad state (phone shot, sorry.)

2018-08-14_10-41-37 by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

And the filth, presumably 40 years worth?

Cleaning by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

And the dial in perfect condition

Seiko 5 by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

Meant to ask, any ideas what the black infill is? Its got a couple of gouges in it which I'm keen to reduce or fill if I can


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not seen one of those before - good catch - love the case shape (very cool) :thumbs_up:

Any idea what the movement is?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting find and also a first for me, the dial looks immaculate


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

In infill look like enamel inlay like relatively simple *Cloisonné**. *looks nice


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

@JoT yes, it's like brand new in the case which was very nice given the condition. If the crystal. @topheronetwoo Thanks, have no idea what that is but I'll do some reading. It's certainly not a right now job.

@pauluspaolo it's a 7019

21J 7019A by Alex Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

An update, I've failed to get a crystal - the only place I can find one is on eBay and I'm having trouble with the seller...

So last night I set about polishing it. I used a 3M headlight polishing kit which is excellent, but overpriced for this application, I just had it lying around. Sanded with 600, 1200 a trizact (3000) and then did a final polish with Brasso. The kit comes with a foam backing pad which is ideal to conform to the shape of the crystal. I think the results speak for themselves.

I'm happy. Just need to work on the case and the infill next

Polished crystal by Alex Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

That's come up really well,if that were mine I would be very pleased.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

If you were changing that crystal, would you use the normal round dyes to press it in or would you use a specially shaped dye? (not having done one before).


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Its a two piece case, the crystal is sandwiched between the top case and the dial which lives in the case back. Second photo in the first post hopefully demonstrates how it all goes together.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

al_kaholik said:


> Its a two piece case, the crystal is sandwiched between the top case and the dial which lives in the case back. Second photo in the first post hopefully demonstrates how it all goes together.


 Ah yes of course. Thanks.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

lovely job you've done there. Crystal has come up really well.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

mrzee said:


> lovely job you've done there. Crystal has come up really well.


 Thank you. I'm reasonably handy with some things, but watches are a little smaller than I'm used to!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@al_kaholik Good result well done


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Cheers, certainly makes me more comfortable buying something that needs cosmetic work


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @al_kaholik, what a good job and so lucky that the dial was in such good nick. I am dying to know what the crystal was made of because if it was a type of glass then what do have managed to achieve seems a miracle to me, and something I might try myself. You mention a "trizact" and I wonder if this is an electric polishing machine like a Dremel.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

@Always"watching" Afternoon. Thanks for the king words. The crystal is acrylic and this was al done just with hand sanding in about 20 minutes.

Scratching that bad in glass would most certainly be tough, but I'm sure with a machine polisher it would be possible. An alternative might be to fill scratches in the glass using the sort of compound they fix chips in windscreens with.

Trizact is just a very fine proprietary sanding pad by 3M. They're used for last stage sanding before polishing (https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/trizact-us/).

I've seen them used to remove the 'orange peel' that you get on brand new cars with waterbased paint followed by polish :huh: ! There are some mad videos on youtube of pre/post and polish. People much braver than me!


----------



## robbyrobrobster (Jun 12, 2018)

That's a great result you got there! Just shows what can achieved with a little bit of effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for that comprehensive reply, dear @al_kaholik. Your link to Trizact and your use of that abrasive is most illuminating - it sounds like a great product and something I might get myself.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

@Always"watching" you might also be interested to know they do a p5000 Trizact too.

For me the foam backed pad makes things very straight forward in terms of getting even sanding.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Brilliant job! I also like doing cosmetic refurbs...one I did was my Seiko 6139 Pepsi.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/101066-the-seiko-6139-6002-project/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1037296&embedComment=1037296&embedDo=findComment#comment-1037296


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

The 7019 is very much like the 7009 and there are lots of youtube videos to watch. The work on the crystal is fantastic.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm very impressed. You should be well chuffed with that. I am with you on the being handy with doing stuff but watches being smaller than you are used to. I am embarking on my first bash at modding a watch and although I am pretty handy at anything from building work and any kind of diy to building pc's and fixing laptops watches are just so damned fiddly and tiny and with my huge great hands it is not a happy mix.

I hasten to add that I can no longer do any of the building and diy stuff as my body has spectacularly fallen apart so I have to make do with the little stuff, oh I forgot to add my hands shake just to give me that extra degree of difficulty that I really didn't need 

Anyway I raise my hat to you sir

Noj


----------



## holg (Aug 12, 2018)

It looks really good, great work.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Noj said:


> I'm very impressed. You should be well chuffed with that. I am with you on the being handy with doing stuff but watches being smaller than you are used to. I am embarking on my first bash at modding a watch and although I am pretty handy at anything from building work and any kind of diy to building pc's and fixing laptops watches are just so damned fiddly and tiny and with my huge great hands it is not a happy mix.
> 
> I hasten to add that I can no longer do any of the building and diy stuff as my body has spectacularly fallen apart so I have to make do with the little stuff, oh I forgot to add my hands shake just to give me that extra degree of difficulty that I really didn't need
> 
> ...


 Thanks Noj. I've plenty left in me for bits and pieces. Watches, and like you computers... I'll pretty much give anything a go. There is likely to be some decent larger DIY projects a little later in the year, not to mention what lurks in the garage.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's quite sobering to think that many like this, in the original state, might end up in the bin. The world needs more practical people :thumbsup:


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

wrenny1969 said:


> It's quite sobering to think that many like this, in the original state, might end up in the bin. The world needs more practical people :thumbsup:


 Or even just less people that throw things away that still have a use to other people. We live in such a disposable society, it's horrible.

Noj



al_kaholik said:


> Thanks Noj. I've plenty left in me for bits and pieces. Watches, and like you computers... I'll pretty much give anything a go. There is likely to be some decent larger DIY projects a little later in the year, not to mention what lurks in the garage.


 "The garage" that's a dangerous place, all sorts of jobs lie in wait there 

Noj


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

@al_kaholik what a transformation, I love it :wub:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Thanks @rolexgirl once you are over the initial "oh s..., I'm destroying this" it becomes much easier. The scratches disappear quickly and you can see the results coming. I've done the same to my Bulova with similarly good results.

It's on today  I do love an oddball, underdog or just the down right hard done to. :biggrin:


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

That's excellent work on the crystal - with the same technique do you think I can remove the scratches from this Swatch Irony?



Especially this scratch here:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

So long as that is only a scratch and not a really deep gouge then I would think so, yes.

Feel free to PM me, if you are local I could take a look at it for you.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

@Hickory Dickory Dock Hopefully you'll see this


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

al_kaholik said:


> @Hickory Dickory Dock Hopefully you'll see this


 I've seen it - I am in Norfolk so i guess not too local after all. Thanks for the offer to help out.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I'm in London M-Fs if that helps, otherwise I could say just give it a go, so long as you go very easy on the abrasives, keeping them wet and clean, you'll be hard pressed to make it worse.

Below is what I did to my Bulova, so you can see the impact. I've also successfully removed quite bar crazing from an Amphibian crystal too. Perhaps buy yourself something dirt cheap to practice on if you're not confident 

Else I'd happily look at it if you want to post it - but if its a crack, the chances are you may only make the appearance better

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122322-a-little-quiet-recently/&do=embed&comment=1325632&embedComment=1325632&embedDo=findComment


----------

